# Me performing Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto with Orchestra



## OscoBosco (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OscoBosco said:


>


Nice one, Oscar. Enjoyed that!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Very nice, indeed.
Certainly a knee slapping performance!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Well done young man! I had a go at that piece in my youth but sadly not with a fraction of your success!

Was it with a youth orchestra?


----------



## OscoBosco (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes it was. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Good on you, those first 3 minutes of Beethoven, they are nerve wracking for a pianist, it's almost cruel, but you handled it well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow, very impressive--congratulations!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It must be absolute torture waiting to make your entry!


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

It was a great performance, congratulations :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2018)

Great stuff, well done! :tiphat:


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

*Bravo! Very nice indeed! * You are steady technically and your approach to this VERY difficult work is also good. I expect to listen more from you!

*the orchestra is not good though... They let you many times down and they are making a lot of noises.


----------

